# COZI Barker Channel, AMC1 103w Ku Band



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

I see that NBC has the barker channel up for their new oldies channel COZI. It's on AMC1, 103w Ku band. I'm not sure when it launches but it should be within the month. It's now added to the list of other retro channels, like RTV, MeTV and AntennaTV. COZI is owned and operated by NBC and will appear as a subchannel, on 10 of the larger owner operated NBC affiliates, over the air.


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

Press reports a month or two ago said it was supposed to launch on 1/1. No affiliates have been announced other than the NBC O&O subchannels, replacing NBC Nonstop.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

You are correct. Just 10 O&O stations are carrying it. I'm sure, once contracts are fulfilled on some of the regular NBC affiliates, they will opt for COZI, over MeTV, THIS TV, RTV and AntennaTV. 

I've noticed tonight, that MeTV has started to add commercials for upcoming programming changes for January, 2013. It must be when contracts for syndicated programming becomes due.


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

Most of the good rerun programming is already taken. This is just the opinion of a classic TV fan/TV news person, but Me-TV has the best lineup, followed by Antenna TV. Cozi TV's lineup looks to be better than RTV but not better than Me-TV or Antenna TV. I don't imagine many NBC affiliates will drop Me-TV or Antenna TV to pick up Cozi, but they might add it if they can put it on another channel. Otherwise, other stations will get the opportunity.

Classic TV is still a better idea than repeating loops of old news and weather, though. It amazes me that the network O&O big-wigs took so long to realize that very few people want to watch loops of outdated news and weather or unfamiliar lifestyle shows repeated hundreds of times. It's cheaper to put on familiar reruns and they get better ratings, too.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

I agree with you on MeTV and AntennaTV. I just wish AntennaTV was available by C/Ku band satellite. 

I think COZI will eventually pick up steam, as programming becomes available and comes up for bid. It's too bad that a network couldn't reclaim all of their original programming and actually run it, in the order that it was originally presented. Retro commercials and all, just like TV Land used to.

I just hope they get the aspect ratio corrected, because I hate the stretchomatic. On day one, it wasn't stretched, then it changed on day two.


----------

